# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  صلاة الجماعة  هل هي فرض عين أم كفاية  أم سنة ؟

## سمير عبد الخالق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربّ اشرح لي صدري ويسّر لي أمري* 
*يقول المولى تبارك وتعالى في محكم تنزيله الكريم في سورة النساء 103*:


*فاذا قضيتمْ الصلاةَ فاذكروا اللهَ قياماً وقعوداً وعلى جنوبكُمْ , فاذا اطمأننتمْ فأقيموا الصلاة , انّ الصلاة كانت على المؤمنين كتاباً موقوتاً*
*
**
**سُئل شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله عن صلاة الجماعة هل هي فرض عين أم فرض كفاية أم سنة , فإن كانت فرض عين وصلى وحده من غير عذر . فهل تصح صلاته أم لا ؟ وما أقوال العلماء في ذلك ؟ وما حجة كل منهم ؟ وما الراجح من أقوالهم ؟* 



*فأجاب رحمه الله: الحمد لله رب العالمين . اتفق العلماء على أنها من أوكد العبادات وأجل الطاعات وأعظم شعائر الإسلام وعلى ما ثبت في فضلها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : تفضل صلاة الرجل في الجماعة على صلاته وحده بخمس وعشرين درجة ... هكذا في حديث أبي هريرة .. وأبي سعيد رضي الله عنهما بخمس وعشرين ومن حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما بسبع وعشرين والثلاثة في الصحيح.*
* .*
*وقد جمع بينهما . بأن حديث الخمس والعشرين ذكر فيه الفضل الذي بين صلاة المنفرد والصلاة في الجماعة والفضل خمس وعشرون وحديث السبعة والعشرين ذكر فيه صلاته منفردا وصلاته في الجماعة والفضل بينهما فصار المجموع سبعا وعشرين , ومن ظنَّ من المتنسكة أن صلاته وحده أفضل إما في خلوته وإما في غير خلوته فهو مخطئ ضال وأضل منه من لم ير الجماعة إلا خلف الإمام المعصوم فعطل المساجد عن الجميع والجماعات التي أمر الله بها ورسوله, وعمّر المساجد بالبدع والضلالات التي نهى الله عنها ورسوله وصار مشابها لمن نهى عن عبادة الرحمن وأمر بعبادة الأوثان*



*فإن الله سبحانه شرع الصلاة وغيرها في المساجد . كما قال تعالى في سورة البقرة 114: ومن أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر فيها اسمه وسعى في خرابها.*

* وقال تعالى في سورة البقرة 187: ولا تباشروهن وأنتم عاكفون في المساجد.*

* وقال تعالى في سورة الاعراف19 : قل أمر ربي بالقسط وأقيموا وجوهكم عند كل مسجد*

* وقال تعالى في سورة التوبة 17 : ما كان للمشركين أن يعمروا مساجد الله .*

* إلى قوله تعالى في سورة التوبة 18: إنما يعمر مساجد الله من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وأقام الصلاة وآتى الزكاة ولم يخش إلا الله فعسى أولئك أن يكونوا من المهتدين.*

* وقال تعالى في سورة النور 35- 37: في بيوت أذن الله أن ترفع ويذكر فيها اسمه يسبح له فيها بالغدو والآصال * رجال لا تلهيهم تجارة ولا بيع عن ذكر الله واقام الصلاة وايتاء الزكاة يخافون يوما تتقلب فيه القلوب والأبصار * ليجزيهم الله أحسن ما عملوا ويزيدهم من فضله, والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب*
*.*
*وقال تعالى في سورة الجن 18 : وأن المساجد لله فلا تدعوا مع الله أحدا* 

* وقال تعالى في سورة الحج 40 : ومساجد يذكر فيها اسم الله كثيرا* 

*وأما مشاهد القبور ونحوها : فقد اتفق أئمة المسلمين على أنه ليس من دين الإسلام أن تخص بصلاة أو دعاء أو غير ذلك ومن ظن أن الصلاة والدعاء والذكر فيها أفضل منه في المساجد فقد كفر .. بل قد تواترت السنن في النهي عن اتخاذها لذلك . كما ثبت في الصحيحين أنه قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: لعن الله اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد* 

* قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها: ولولا ذلك لأبرز قبره ولكن كره أن يتخذ مسجدا , وفي الصحيحين أيضا أنه ذكر له كنيسة بأرض الحبشة وما فيها من الحسن والتصاوير فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: أولئك إذا مات فيهم الرجل الصالح بنوا على قبره مسجدا وصوروا فيه تلك التصاوير أولئك شرار الخلق عند الله يوم القيامة* 

* وثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم في صحيح مسلم من حديث جندب رضي الله عنه أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال قبل أن يموت بخمس : أن من كان قبلكم كانوا يتخذون القبور مساجد , ألا فلا تتخذوا القبور مساجد فإني أنهاكم عن ذلك*
* .*
*وفي المسند عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : إن من شرار الخلق من تدركهم الساعة وهم أحياء والذين يتخذون القبور مساجد*
* .*
*وفي موطأ مالك عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : اللهم لا تجعل قبري وثنا يعبد, اشتد غضب الله على قوم اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد*
* .*
*وفي السنن عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : لا تتخذوا قبري عيدا وصلوا علي حيثما كنتم فإن صلاتكم تبلغني*
* .*
*والمقصود هنا : أن أئمة المسلمين متفقون على أنّ إقامة الصلوات الخمس في المساجد , هي من أعظم العبادات وأجل القربات , ومن فضّل تركها عليها إيثارا للخلوة والانفراد على الصلوات الخمس في الجماعات , أو جعل الدعاء والصلاة في المشاهد , أفضل من ذلك في المساجد, فقد انخلع من ربقة الدين واتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين . لقوله تعالى في سورة النساء 115: ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين نوله ما تولى ونصله جهنم وساءت مصيرا .*


*ولكن تنازع العلماء بعد ذلك في كونها واجبة على الأعيان أو على الكفاية أو سنة مؤكدة على ثلاثة أقوال : فقيل : هي سنة مؤكدة فقط وهذا هو المعروف عن أصحاب أبي حنيفة وأكثر أصحاب مالك وكثير من أصحاب الشافعي , ويذكر رواية عن أحمد رحمهم الله جميعا . وقيل : هي واجبة على الكفاية وهذا هو المرجح في مذهب الشافعي وقول بعض أصحاب مالك وقول في مذهب أحمد . وقيل هي واجبة على الأعيان ؛ وهذا هو المنصوص عن أحمد وغيره من أئمة السلف وفقهاء الحديث وغيرهم . وهؤلاء تنازعوا فيما إذا صلى منفردا لغير عذر هل تصح صلاته ؟ على قولين ؟ أحدهما لا تصح وهو قول طائفة من قدماء أصحاب أحمد ذكره القاضي أبو يعلى في شرح المذهب عنهم وبعض متأخريهم كابن عقيل وهو قول طائفة من السلف واختاره ابن حزم وغيره .*


*والثاني تصح مع إثمه بالترك وهذا هو المأثور عن أحمد وقول أكثر أصحابه . والذين نفوا الوجوب احتجوا بتفضيل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الجماعة على صلاة الرجل وحده . قالوا : ولو كانت واجبة لم تصح صلاة المنفرد ولم يكن هناك تفضيل وحملوا ما جاء من هم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالتحريق على من ترك الجمعة أو على المنافقين الذين كانوا يتخلفون عن الجماعة مع النفاق , وإن تحريقهم كان لأجل النفاق , لا لأجل ترك الجماعة مع الصلاة في البيوت . وأما الموجبون : فاحتجوا بالكتاب والسنة والآثار . أما في الكتاب فقوله تعالى في صلاة الخوف في سورة النساء 102: وإذا كنت فيهم فأقمت لهم الصلاة فلتقم طائفة منهم معك .*
*وفيها دليلان : أحدهما أنه أمرهم بصلاة الجماعة معه في صلاة الخوف وذلك دليل على وجوبها حال الخوف وهو يدل بطريق الأولى على وجوبها حال الأمن ..* 
*الثاني : أنه سن صلاة الخوف جماعة وسوغ فيها ما لا يجوز لغير عذر . كاستدبار القبلة والعمل الكثير فإنه لا يجوز لغير عذر بالاتفاق , وكذلك مفارقة الإمام قبل السلام عند الجمهور , وكذلك التخلف عن متابعة الإمام كما يتأخر الصف المؤخر بعد ركوعه مع الإمام إذا كان العدو أمامهم . قالوا : وهذه الأمور تبطل الصلاة لو فعلت لغير عذر, فلو لم تكن الجماعة واجبة بل مستحبة لكان قد التزم فعل محظور مبطل للصلاة وتركت المتابعة الواجبة في الصلاة لأجل فعل مستحب مع أنه قد كان من الممكن أن يصلوا وحدهم صلاة تامة, فعلم أنها واجبة . وأيضا فقوله تعالى سورة البقرة : وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين , إما أن يراد به المقارنة بالفعل وهي الصلاة جماعة . وإما أن يراد به ما يراد بقوله تعالى : وكونوا مع الصادقين , فإن أريد الثاني لم يكن فرق بين قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: صلوا مع المصلين وصوموا مع الصائمين*

*واركعوا مع الراكعين , والسياق يدل على اختصاص الركوع بذلك . فإن قيل : فالصلاة كلها تفعل مع الجماعة . قيل : خص الركوع بالذكر لأنه تدرك به الصلاة فمن أدرك الركعة فقد أدرك السجدة , فأمر بما يدرك به الركعة كما قال تعالى لمريم عليها السلام : اقنتي لربك واسجدي واركعي مع الراكعين* 
*فإنه لو قيل : اقنتي مع القانتين لدل على وجوب إدراك القيام ولو قيل : اسجدي لم يدل على وجوب إدراك الركوع بخلاف قوله : واركعي مع الراكعين* 
*فإنه يدل على الأمر بإدراك الركوع وما بعده دون ما قبله وهو المطلوب . وأما السنة فالأحاديث المستفيضة في الباب : مثل حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه المتفق عليه , عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : لقد هممت أن آمر بالصلاة فتقام ثم آمر رجلا فيصلي بالناس ثم أنطلق إلى قوم لا يشهدون الصلاة : فأحرق عليهم بيوتهم بالنار فهم بتحريق من لم يشهد الصلاة وفي لفظ قال : أثقل الصلاة على المنافقين صلاة العشاء والفجر ولو يعلمون ما فيهما لأتوهما ولو حبوا ولقد هممت أن آمر بالصلاة فتقام ... الى آخر الحديث*
* .*
*وفي المسند وغيره قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : لولا ما في البيوت من النساء والذرية لأمرت أن تقام الصلاة , . فبين صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه همّ بتحريق البيوت على من لم يشهد الصلاة, وبيّن أنه إنما منعه من ذلك من فيها من النساء والذرية , فإنهم لا يجب عليهم شهود الصلاة , وفي تحريق البيوت قتل من لا يجوز قتله , وكان ذلك بمنزلة إقامة الحد على الحبلى . وقد قال سبحانه وتعالى في سورة  الفرقان 48 : ولولا رجال مؤمنون ونساء مؤمنات لم تعلموهم أن تطئوهم فتصيبكم منهم معرة بغير علم ليدخل الله في رحمته من يشاء لو تزيلوا لعذبنا الذين كفروا منهم عذابا أليما*
* .*
*ومن حمل ذلك على ترك شهود الجمعة فسياق الحديث يبين ضعف قوله , حيث ذكر صلاة العشاء والفجر , ثم أتبع ذلك بهمّهِ بتحريق من لم يشهد الصلاة . وأما من حمل العقوبة على النفاق لا على ترك الصلاة فقوله ضعيف لأوجه أربعة*

* أحدها : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما كان يقيل المنافقين إلا على الأمور الباطنة , وإنما يعاقبهم على ما يظهر منهم من ترك واجب أو فعل محرم , فلولا أن في ذلك ترك واجب لما حرقهم*

*الثاني: أنه رتب العقوبة على ترك شهود الصلاة فيجب ربط الحكم بالسبب الذي ذكره* 

*الثالث: أنه سيأتي إن شاء الله حديث ابن أم مكتوم حيث استأذنه أن يصلي في بيته فلم يأذن له , وابن أم مكتوم رجل مؤمن من خيار المؤمنين أثنى عليه القرآن وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يستخلفه على المدينة , وكان يؤذن للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*الرابع : أن ذلك حجة على وجوبها أيضا : كما قد ثبت في صحيح مسلم وغيره عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه أنه قال : من سرّه أن يلقى الله غدا مسلما , فليُصلّ هذه الصلوات الخمس حيث يُنادى بهن ؛ فإنّ الله شرع لنبيه سنن الهدى , وأنّ هذه الصلوات الخمس في المساجد التي يُنادى بهنّ من سنن الهدى , وأنكم لو صليتم في بيوتكم كما صلى هذا المتخلف في بيته, لتركتم سنة نبيكم , ولو تركتم سنة نبيكم لضللتم , ولقد رأيتنا وما يتخلف عنها إلا منافق معلوم النفاق, ولقد كان الرجل يُؤتى به يُهادى بين الرجلين حتى يُقام في الصف* 

*فقد أخبر عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه  أنه لم يكن يتخلف عنها إلا منافق معلوم النفاق وهذا دليل على استقرار وجوبها عند المؤمنين ولم يعلموا ذلك إلا من جهة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ لو كانت عندهم مستحبة كقيام الليل والتطوعات التي مع الفرائض وصلاة الضحى ونحو ذلك . كان منهم من يفعلها ومنهم من لا يفعلها مع إيمانه , كما قال الأعرابي للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : والله لا أزيد على ذلك ولا أنقص منه . فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أفلح إن صدق , ومعلوم أن كل أمر كان لا يتخلف عنه إلا منافق , كان واجبا على الأعيان , كخروجهم إلى غزوة تبوك , فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر به المسلمين جميعا ولم يأذن لأحد في التخلف إلا من ذكر أنّ له عذرا , فأذن له لأجل عذره . ثم لما رجع كشف الله أسرار المنافقين وهتك أستارهم وبيّن أنهم تخلفوا* 
*لغير عذر**
والذين تخلفوا لغير عذر مع الإيمان عوقبوا بالهجر حتى هجران نسائهم لهم حتى تاب الله عليهم . ( فإن قيل فأنتم اليوم تحكمون بنفاق من تخلف عنها وتجوزون تحريق البيوت عليه إذا لم يكن فيها ذرية . قيل له : من الأفعال ما يكون واجبا ولكن تأويل المتأول يسقط الحد عنه , وقد صار اليوم كثير ممّن هو مؤمن لا يراها واجبة عليه , فيتركها متأولا , وفي زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن لأحد تأويل , لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد باشرهم بالإيجاب

**وأيضا كما ثبت في الصحيح والسنن : أن أعمى استأذن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يصلي في بيته, فأذن له , فلما ولّى دعاه فقال : هل تسمع النداء ؟ قال : نعم قال : فأجب , فأمره صلى الله عليه وسلم بالإجابة إذا سمع النداء ؛ ولهذا أوجب أحمد الجماعة على من سمع النداء . وفي لفظ في السنن : أن ابن أم مكتوم قال يا رسول الله : إني رجل شاسع الدار وإن المدينة كثيرة الهوام ولي قائد لا يلائمني فهل تجد لي رخصة أن أصلي في بيتي ؟ فقال : هل تسمع النداء ؟ قال : نعم قال : لا أجد لك رخصة , وهذا نص في الإيجاب للجماعة مع كون الرجل مؤمنا . وأما احتجاجهم بتفضيل صلاة الرجل في الجماعة على صلاته وحده فعنه جوابان مبنيان على صحة صلاة المنفرد لغير عذر , فمن صحح صلاته قال : الجماعة واجبة , وليست شرطا في الصحة , كالوقت, فإنه لو أخر العصر إلى وقت الاصفرار كان آثما مع كون الصلاة صحيحة , بل وكذلك لو أخرها إلى أن يبقى مقدار ركعة كما ثبت في الصحيح : من أدرك ركعة من العصر فقد أدرك العصر* 
* قال : والتفضيل لا يدل على أن المفضول جائز فقد قال تعالى : إذا نودي للصلاة من يوم الجمعة فاسعوا إلى ذكر الله وذروا البيع ذلكم خير لكم ان كنتم تعلمون , فجعل الله تعالى السعي إلى الجمعة خيرا من البيع , والسعي واجب والبيع حرام . ومن قال : لا تصح صلاة المنفرد إلا لعذر احتج بأدلة الوجوب قال : وما ثبت وجوبه في الصلاة كان شرطا في الصحة كسائر الواجبات* 

*وأما الوقت فإنه لا يمكن تلافيه فإذا فات لم يمكن فعل الصلاة فيه , فنظير ذلك فوت الجمعة وفوت الجماعة التي لا يمكن استدراكها , فإذا فوت الجمعة الواجبة كان آثما وعليه الظهر , إذ لا يمكن سوى ذلك . وكذلك من فوت الجماعة الواجبة التي يجب عليه شهودها وليس هناك جماعة أخرى فإنه يصلي منفردا وتصح صلاته هنا لعدم إمكان صلاته جماعة , كما تصح الظهر ممن تفوته الجمعة .. وليس وجوب الجماعة بأعظم من وجوب الجمعة , وإنما الكلام فيمن صلى في بيته منفردا لغير عذر , ثم أقيمت الجماعة فهذا عندهم عليه أن يشهد الجماعة كمن صلى الظهر قبل الجمعة عليه أن يشهد الجمعة* 

*واستدلوا على ذلك بحديث أبي هريرة الذي في السنن عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: من سمع النداء . ثم لم يجب من غير عذر فلا صلاة له .* 
*ويؤيد ذلك قوله : لا صلاة لجار المسجد إلا في المسجد , فإن هذا معروف من كلام علي وعائشة وأبي هريرة وابن عمر وقد رواه الدارقطني مرفوعا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقوى ذلك بعض الحفاظ . قالوا : ولا يعرف في كلام الله ورسوله حرف النفي دخل على فعل شرعي إلا لترك واجب فيه كقوله : لا صلاة إلا بأم القرآن ... و لا إيمان لمن لا أمانة له , ونحو ذلك . وأجاب هؤلاء عن حديث التفضيل بأن قالوا : هو محمول على المعذور كالمريض ونحوه فإن هذا بمنزلة قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : صلاة القاعد على النصف من صلاة القائم وصلاة النائم على النصف من صلاة القاعد , وأن تفضيله صلاة الرجل في جماعة على صلاته وحده . كتفضيله صلاة القائم على صلاة القاعد , ومعلوم أن القيام واجب في صلاة الفرض دون النفل , كما أن الجماعة واجبة في صلاة الفرض دون النفل . وتمام الكلام في ذلك : أن العلماء تنازعوا في هذا الحديث وهو : هل المراد بهما المعذور أو غيره ؟ على قولين : فقالت طائفة المراد بهما غير المعذور . قالوا لأن المعذور أجره تام بدليل ما ثبت في الصحيحين عن أبي موسى الأشعري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : إذا مرض العبد أو سافر كتب له من العمل ما كان يعمله وهو صحيح مقيم , قالوا : فإذا كان المريض والمسافر يكتب لهما ما كانا يعملان في الصحة والإقامة . فكيف تكون صلاة المعذور قاعدا أو منفردا دون صلاته في الجماعة قاعدا ؟ وحمل هؤلاء تفضيل صلاة القائم على النفل دون الفرض ؛ لأن القيام في الفرض واجب*

*ومن قال هذا القول لزمه أن يجوز تطوع الصحيح مضطجعا ؛ لأنه قد ثبت أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ومن صلى قاعدا فله نصف أجر القائم , وقد طرد هذا الدليل طائفة من متأخري أصحاب الشافعي وأحمد وجوزوا أن يتطوع الرجل مضطجعا لغير عذر ؛ لأجل هذا الحديث ولتعذر حمله على المريض كما تقدم .* 
*ولكن أكثر العلماء أنكروا ذلك وعدوه بدعة وحدثا في الإسلام* 

*وقالوا : لا يعرف أن أحدا قط صلى في الإسلام على جنبه وهو صحيح ولو كان هذا مشروعا لفعله المسلمون على عهد نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم أو بعده , ولفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولو مرة لتبيين الجواز , فقد كان يتطوع قاعدا ويصلي على راحلته قبل أي وجه توجهت ويوتر عليها , غير أنه لا يصلي عليها المكتوبة فلو كان هذا سائغا لفعله ولو مرة , أو لفعله أصحابه , وهؤلاء الذين أنكروا هذا مع ظهور حجتهم قد تناقض من لم يوجب الجماعة منهم حيث حملوا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: تفضل صلاة الجماعة على صلاة الرجل وحده بخمس وعشرين درجة . على أنه أراد غير المعذور فيقال لهم : لم كان التفضيل هنا في حق غير المعذور والتفضيل هناك في حق المعذور وهل هذا إلا تناقض* 

*وأما من أوجب الجماعة وحمل التفضيل على المعذور فطرد دليله وحينئذ فلا يكون في الحديث حجة على صحة صلاة المنفرد لغير عذر* 

*وأما ما احتج به منازعهم من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إذا مرض العبد أو سافر كتب له من العمل ما كان يعمله وهو صحيح مقيم , فجوابهم عنه أن هذا الحديث دليل على أنه يكتب مثل الثواب الذي كان يكتب له في حال الصحة والإقامة ؛ لأجل نيته له وعجزه عنه بالعذر . وهذه قاعدة الشريعة : أن من كان عازما على الفعل عزما جازما وفعل ما يقدر عليه منه , كان بمنزلة الفاعل , فهذا الذي كان له عمل في صحته وإقامته عزمه أنه يفعله وقد فعل في المرض والسفر ما أمكنه فكان بمنزلة الفاعل . كما جاء في السنن : فيمن تطهر في بيته ثم ذهب إلى المسجد يدرك الجماعة فوجدها قد فاتت أنه يكتب له أجر صلاة الجماعة*
*وكما ثبت في الصحيح من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن بالمدينة لرجالا ما سرتم مسيرا ولا قطعتم واديا إلا كانوا معكم , قالوا : وهم بالمدينة قال : وهم بالمدينة حبسهم العذر , وقد قال تعالى في سورة النساء 95 : لا يستوي القاعدون من المؤمنين غير أولي الضرر والمجاهدون في سبيل الله بأموالهم وأنفسهم* 
* فهذا ومثله يُبين أن المعذور يُكتب له مثل ثواب الصحيح إذا كانت نيته أن يفعل وقد عمل ما يقدر عليه وذلك لا يقتضي أن يكون نفس عمله مثل عمل الصحيح فليس في الحديث أن صلاة المريض نفسها في الأجر مثل صلاة الصحيح , ولا أن صلاة المنفرد المعذور في نفسها مثل صلاة الرجل في الجماعة , وإنما فيه أن يُكتب له من العمل ما كان يعمل وهو صحيح مقيم , كما يُكتب له أجر صلاة الجماعة إذا فاتته مع قصده لها*

*وأيضا فليس كل معذور يُكتب له مثل عمل الصحيح , وإنما يُكتب له إذا كان يقصد عمل الصحيح ولكن عجز عنه , فالحديث يدل على أنه من كان عادته الصلاة في جماعة والصلاة قائما ثم ترك ذلك لمرضه فإنه يكتب له ما كان يعمل ، وهو صحيح مقيم وكذلك من تطوع على الراحلة في السفر وقد كان يتطوع في الحضر قائما يُكتب له ما كان يعمل في الإقامة , فأما من لم تكن عادته الصلاة في جماعة ولا الصلاة قائما إذا مرض فصلى وحده أو صلى قاعدا فهذا لا يُكتب له مثل صلاة المقيم الصحيح . ومن حمل الحديث على غير المعذور يلزمه أن يجعل صلاة هذا قاعدا مثل صلاة القائم وصلاته منفردا مثل الصلاة في جماعة , وهذا قول باطل لم يدل عليه نص ولا قياس ولا قاله أحد . وأيضا فيقال : تفضيل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لصلاة الجماعة على صلاة المنفرد ولصلاة القائم على القاعد , والقاعد على المضطجع , إنما دل على فضل هذه الصلاة على هذه الصلاة , حيث يكون كل من الصلاتين صحيحة , أما كون هذه الصلاة المفضولة تصح حيث تصح تلك أو لا تصح , فالحديث لم يدل عليه بنفي ولا إثبات , ولا سيق الحديث لأجل بيان صحة الصلاة وفسادها ؛ بل وجوب القيام والقعود وسقوط ذلك ووجوب الجماعة وسقوطها : يتلقى من أدلة أخرى . وكذلك أيضا : كون هذا المعذور يكتب له تمام عمله أو لا يكتب له , لم يتعرض له هذا الحديث بل يتلقى من أحاديث أخرى, وقد بينت سائر النصوص أن تكميل الثواب هو لمن كان يعمل العمل الفاضل وهو صحيح مقيم لا لكل أحد . وتثبت نصوص أخرى وجوب القيام في الفرض*
* كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعمران بن حصين رضي الله عنهما : صل قائما فإن لم تستطع فقاعدا فإن لم تستطع فعلى جنب , وبين جواز التطوع قاعدا لما رآهم وهم يصلون قعودا فأقرهم على ذلك , وكان يصلي قاعدا مع كونه كان يتطوع على الراحلة في السفر , كذلك تثبت نصوص أخرى وجوب الجماعة, فيعطي كل حديث حقه , فليس بينها تعارض ولا تناف , وإنما يظن التعارض والتنافي من حملها ما لا تدل عليه , ولم يعطها حقها بسوء نظره وتأويله .. والله أعلم .* 


*المصدر: مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله*

----------

